# Moonbathe [video]



## stephie06 (Sep 29, 2007)

I made a Moonbathe tutorial yesterday since it's my favorite collection so far (and it was requested). 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uBXN4qY6JY 

I'll be making a tutorial on the Smoking Eyes Quad and a one eyeshadow tutorial soon...... 






















btw any other requests out there? i've got myself a list, but it's running thin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




comments and feedback is appreciated!


----------



## nunu (Sep 29, 2007)

hey! gorgeous tutorial as usual!!!! i always love your looks!

i wanted a tutorial for the smoking eye quads but i see that you are going to do that..so no requests yet hehehe..
thank you for all the awesome FOTD's and tutorials!!


----------



## wafflebees (Sep 29, 2007)

i love your tutorials too~~can i request you recreate the mod look?


----------



## ShexyKristin (Sep 29, 2007)

I love your stuff! I have a request 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A greeny-blue look? I just got swimming, humid and big t hehe. <3 Maybe a look with some neutral colors with a brighter color, like purple for example, as an accent.


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Sep 29, 2007)

Great tutorial as ever


----------



## Shadow (Sep 29, 2007)

You always do such a fabulous job!  Thanks so much for the tut.  This color combo is especially striking on you.


----------



## tadzio79 (Sep 29, 2007)

thanks for yet another fab tut! I love moonbathe colors on you!!!


----------



## XShear (Sep 30, 2007)

Fantastic! How about a tut from the Gentle Fume quad? Everyone seems to be doing a tut on the Smoking Eyes quad instead.


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, you look gorgeous... I love this color combination...


----------



## Anita (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks! You're so cute. I love your tuts because we have a similar eye shape and skin color.


----------



## krk19 (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome tutorial and you look beautiful. Now I want Firespot too. Thanks.


----------



## anjdes (Oct 1, 2007)

Something using Knight Divine?


----------



## senoraM (Mar 30, 2008)

gorgeous look!
I love your tut as ever! I'm french and I'm always inspired by your makeups. You are very bright! I like that, and I want an other tut pleaaaaaase! ^^


----------



## Aingeal (Apr 2, 2008)

This is a great tut! Moonbathe was one of my favourite collections, I still don't understand why so many people said they didn't like it.


----------



## breathless (Apr 26, 2008)

moonbathe was definately a great collection. great tut!


----------



## xminifee (May 2, 2008)

You are beautiful. I love the tut


----------

